# TPU Modern Warfare 2 Team Clubhouse



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

To mods: I'm trying to put together a competitive / fun TPU community (by steam friends list) to play Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2.  Please don't merge this with that pathetic excuse for a thread we like to call the modern warfare 2 thread.  In fact, you could probably just rename it to "call of duty: MW2 Haters Thread"

Anyway, on to it:

My steam name is furi0nst0rmrage   (0 = zero)

If you are going to play MW2 or L4D2, add me.

TPUers, use this thread to connect to other MW2 Players!

The moderaters have had enough of this thread.  Please refrain from starting any sort of MW2 converstation, or any other conversation that does not pertain to creating teams / sharing steam names, etc...  We dont want this thread to be closed or merged with the MW2 haters thread.

STEAM Group Name: TechPowerUP Team


----------



## Mike0409 (Nov 11, 2009)

Already got you added on there.  I'll be on this weekend.  Got a couple other buddies that will be playing it as well.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

Im very confused about the port situation to get to play online.  Im seeing 0 players online, and it is because of some port configuration problem.  I have no NAT yet it says my NAT is strong.  I have my router passing through completely.  Any tips?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 11, 2009)

If I get it I'll join. But since the multiplayer isn't looking too good, not sure if I will.
But I'll join anyway.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe it is because I am unable to play online yet?

Looks like everything is good.  Had to open those ports on my router firewall.


----------



## Mike0409 (Nov 11, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Im very confused about the port situation to get to play online.  Im seeing 0 players online, and it is because of some port configuration problem.  I have no NAT yet it says my NAT is strong.  I have my router passing through completely.  Any tips?



My NAT is currently set as Strict..and I have UPnP enabled as they say.  I havn't looked for the ports required by the match making service but I played Co-Op fine last night.  

Also check your Windows Firewall or 3rd party firewall.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 11, 2009)

When I get on I'll add you. I get my disk tomorrow.


----------



## Exeodus (Nov 11, 2009)

Subscribed, definitely curious to see how PC multiplayer works out.

Do you guys know how the LAN aspect of the MP is supposed to work?


----------



## Mike0409 (Nov 11, 2009)

Exeodus said:


> Subscribed, definitely curious to see how PC multiplayer works out.
> 
> Do you guys know how the LAN aspect of the MP is supposed to work?



No but I will be finding out tomorrow.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 11, 2009)

does the multiplayer suck on the pc like everyone says? i cant play online with my version, but the single player is fun.


----------



## Mike0409 (Nov 11, 2009)

Like I said I played Co-Op no problem what so ever.  Havn't played MP yet, but my guess would be there servers are being slammed.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 11, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Like I said I played Co-Op no problem what so ever.  Havn't played MP yet, but my guess would be there servers are being slammed.



i thought they didnt have any servers tho?


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

multiplayer is nothing short of amazing.  Havent had this much fun since starcraft II and warcraft III.  MW multiplayer was fun, but the servers list just isnt my thing.  Playing for about 45 minutes, I have only had 1 time where there was host migration, and from beginning to end, lasted about 12-15 seconds, until I started playing again.


----------



## Mike0409 (Nov 11, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i thought they didnt have any servers tho?



Well they have to redirect the players somehow right?  Id assume some sort of server running the match making service?  I really have no idea how there doing it, ive heard MP to be fantastic ive heard people having problems.  

Either way the game is amazing.  Definately worth it.



3870x2 said:


> multiplayer is just short of amazing.  Havent had this much fun since starcraft II and warcraft III.  MW multiplayer was fun, but the servers list just isnt my thing.



Co-op was a blast, I can't wait to try the full MP mode tonight.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 11, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Well they have to redirect the players somehow right?  Id assume some sort of server running the match making service?  I really have no idea how there doing it, ive heard MP to be fantastic ive heard people having problems.
> 
> Either way the game is amazing.  Definately worth it.



so let's say some dork is "serving" on his crappy cable ISP and gets upset cause he is getting owned. he shuts down his server in the middle of the game because he is pissed off. what happens to the match?


----------



## Mike0409 (Nov 11, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> so let's say some dork is "serving" on his crappy cable ISP and gets upset cause he is getting owned. he shuts down his server in the middle of the game because he is pissed off. what happens to the match?



From what I understand the service detects the host had disconnected and then it redirects the game to the next best connection, so the game is always live until the last person disconnects.

@3870x2 How do the teams work in this?  Is there a clan management system of any sort?


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

There are central servers putting everything in play, but the host actually takes the brunt of the work.  My ping has been fairly good, never had a lag issue as of yet.  Has anyone else gotten this game yet?  I had to stop myself from playing the single player from end - to - end in one sitting.  
@Mike, It uses the STEAM system fully, to the point that you have to be logged into steam, much like counterstrike.  This works, because you can set clans in steam, but i wish they would have made an internal lobby.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 11, 2009)

blah then. i really only enjoy playing on dedicated servers. that is the only truly competitive way to play.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

It says there are 20,000+ players online,  Im going to assume were playing with console players also.  This is probably a good thing.


----------



## Mike0409 (Nov 11, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> There are central servers putting everything in play, but the host actually takes the brunt of the work.  My ping has been fairly good, never had a lag issue as of yet.  Has anyone else gotten this game yet?  I had to stop myself from playing the single player from end - to - end in one sitting.
> @Mike, It uses the STEAM system fully, to the point that you have to be logged into steam, much like counterstrike.  This works, because you can set clans in steam, but i wish they would have made an internal lobby.



Ahh.. rats. All well we can manage it via steam, not that bad.  I have the game as well, all ready and good to go.  Setup a community in Steam. I'll join it tonight when im off work.



Easy Rhino said:


> blah then. i really only enjoy playing on dedicated servers. that is the only truly competitive way to play.



I would agree with ya.  But maybe one day they will.  Can only hope...need more love for my blade server.




3870x2 said:


> It says there are 20,000+ players online,  Im going to assume were playing with console players also.  This is probably a good thing.



 Isn't that a bit unfair?  Mouse/Keyboard vs Controller?  Seems like we have a faster response time...


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

Good idea, creating a community right now.  Ill put it in the OP.


Group Created, CHECK OP:

TechPowerUP Team is the exact group name.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

Alright, Im a bit busy right now, but we need a volunteer to make an AVATAR for our MW2 team:
Best art gets it.

Requirements:

1:  184x184
2:  64x64
3:  32x32


----------



## Mike0409 (Nov 11, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Alright, Im a bit busy right now, but we need a volunteer to make an AVATAR for our MW2 team:
> Best art gets it.
> 
> Requirements:
> ...



I can't draw worth shit.  But I got a guy that might do it....but he works for beer.  So it's gonna cost ya!


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> I can't draw worth shit.  But I got a guy that might do it....but he works for beer.  So it's gonna cost ya!



lol, dont need to draw, just photoshop skills, really.  If i dont get any takers, I can do it myself.  Im not amazing, but i can do some industry standard photoshop work.


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2009)

I moved the thread to the clubhouse. I should have the game up and running tonight!


----------



## Mike0409 (Nov 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> I moved the thread to the clubhouse. I should have the game up and running tonight!



Nice!  So we got what 3 people so far! Alright 6 more and we got a 9 man team!  I have a couple buddies i'll have them join as well.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> I moved the thread to the clubhouse. I should have the game up and running tonight!



outstanding, and thank you for not merging it with the haters thread

well be glad to have you.  Im currently doing work on the TPU MW2 avatar.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 11, 2009)

You need a clan tag ?  

[TPU] ? 

A tpu clan for cod4 never took off ! TPU "Call of duty addicts" thread Total lack of interest. 

I see mw2 team deathmatch games ( not private ) with almost all the players on one team with the same clan tag ! 

Thing is you dont get to pick the match you want to join ! So does MW2 search for matching clan member tags & auto adds them to the same match & team ?


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 11, 2009)

I just got the game for PC.

Tho the game just gave me an Error.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

if it is "direct x failed" or whatever, go to your event viewer, then system, and see what happened.  This game requires certain services, and that event viewer will tell you which.  It was remote something or other for me, and now it works like a charm.  This happened only in multiplayer for me though.

Also, CDDude55, that is not your steam ID name, cant add you with that.  It is only the name you have selected.

a TPU tag is not required, though i use one anyway, so I can be recognized by others.

This one does let you play with others, and bring them into team matches.  Youll see when you play, it is quite versatile.  You can also opt out of being part of "party teams"


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2009)

lol if i get this it would be totally fun to watch all the pc guys from tpu go up against console players and own them. but seriously does anyone have an xfire vids? and does it really match you up when going online?


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 11, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> if it is "direct x failed" or whatever, go to your event viewer, then system, and see what happened.  This game requires certain services, and that event viewer will tell you which.  It was remote something or other for me, and now it works like a charm.  This happened only in multiplayer for me though.
> 
> Also, CDDude55, that is not your steam ID name, cant add you with that.  It is only the name you have selected.
> 
> ...




The error pops up, but i don't see it.(it pops up behind the game, so i just press enter and the game closes out)

In Event Viewer, it just says that its a ''hungapp'' and the Event ID is 1002.

Also, i thought you could add people with their in game names.hmmm


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> The error pops up, but i don't see it.(it pops up behind the game, so i just press enter and the game closes out)
> 
> In Event Viewer, it just says that its a ''hungapp'' and the Event ID is 1002.
> 
> Also, i thought you could add people with their in game names.hmmm



well, you can only add by email and steam ID name.

Like my email associated with steam is jacob@ashleysphotography.biz, my steam ID name is furi0nst0rmrage (the one i use to log in with)

and the name i use is [tpu]3870x2 (this one i can change whenever I want on the fly, but cannot be used to ADD USER.)

If you can get any more info on the error you get, we can collectively research it for you.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 11, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> multiplayer is nothing short of amazing.  Havent had this much fun since starcraft II and warcraft III.



starcraft II is not out yet is it?


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

Bo$$ said:


> starcraft II is not out yet is it?



Lets just say im the best pirate there is, aye!
jk, i made a mistake, meant starcraft.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2009)

Bo$$ said:


> starcraft II is not out yet is it?



i play it in my imagination everyday.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 11, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i play it in my imagination everyday.



LOL  



3870x2 said:


> Lets just say im the best pirate there is, aye!
> jk, i made a mistake, meant starcraft.



I see  sorry i thought you actually had it


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 11, 2009)

Heres what it says in Event viewer:

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Application Hang
Event Category:	(101)
Event ID:	1002
Date:		11/11/2009
Time:		2:46:42 PM
User:		N/A
Computer:	PHILIP-D3EDCA6C
Description:
Hanging application iw4sp.exe, version 0.0.0.0, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74   Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 48 61 6e 67   ion Hang
0010: 20 20 69 77 34 73 70 2e     iw4sp.
0018: 65 78 65 20 30 2e 30 2e   exe 0.0.
0020: 30 2e 30 20 69 6e 20 68   0.0 in h
0028: 75 6e 67 61 70 70 20 30   ungapp 0
0030: 2e 30 2e 30 2e 30 20 61   .0.0.0 a
0038: 74 20 6f 66 66 73 65 74   t offset
0040: 20 30 30 30 30 30 30 30    0000000
0048: 30                        0


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2009)

CDDude:

Reinstall the game
Reinstall your drivers
Resinstall Direct X.

If none of that works, your system is either unstable or the game is unstable for your system. If that's the case wait for a patch.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

you pretty much have the same specs i do.  Im not going to insult your intelligence by assuring you are at cat 9.10, everything is updated, etc...


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 11, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Heres what it says in Event viewer:
> 
> Event Type:	Error
> Event Source:	Application Hang
> ...



Thats the Cod4 App if im not mistaken?


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

yes, it is...


----------



## qubit (Nov 11, 2009)

*Disc = Steam?*

I'm confused about the retail physical version for the PC. I think I heard somewhere that this still needs to be registered with Steam. Is this true?

If so, that's great: I get a cool box and it actually costs me _less_ than the download only version! £30 v £35 (£40 once it's released on Steam).

The Amazon product page doesn't say anything about this.


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2009)

qubit said:


> I'm confused about the retail physical version for the PC. I think I heard somewhere that this still needs to be registered with Steam. Is this true?
> 
> If so, that's great: I get a cool box and it actually costs me _less_ than the download only version! £30 v £35 (£40 once it's released on Steam).
> 
> The Amazon product page doesn't say anything about this.



Yes, and it's much better than them using SecureROM or some other crap.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

back in 2005 steam used to be a chore.  You could never play a game unless you were connected to the internet, and had all sorts of problems


----------



## qubit (Nov 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> Yes, and it's much better than them using SecureROM or some other crap.



Awesome - ordered!


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

good, join our team, we take all comers.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 11, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> The error pops up, but i don't see it.(it pops up behind the game, so i just press enter and the game closes out)
> 
> In Event Viewer, it just says that its a ''hungapp'' and the Event ID is 1002.
> 
> Also, i thought you could add people with their in game names.hmmm



Try changing your desktop res to 1024x768 then running it !

Seems your not the only one with that prob http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1018701&page=3


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Try changing your desktop res to 1024x768 then running it !
> 
> Seems your not the only one with that prob http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1018701&page=3



It would suck to have to do that every time you want to play.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 11, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> good, join our team, we take all comers.



Just added you to my lads steam m8s. Cyberwarrior881

I'll be buying another copy of MW2 for my pc in morn if i can get hold of one in my crappy town centre. Then i'll get my own steam account & add ya to mine


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Just added you to my lads steam m8s. Cyberwarrior881
> 
> I'll be buying another copy of MW2 for my pc in morn if i can get hold of one in my crappy town centre. Then i'll get my own steam account & add ya to mine



added, see you are currently playing.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 11, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> added, see you are currently playing.



Thats my lad on his pc MW2 single player. I have twin gaming rigs on a lan. I need two copys of MW2 to get both rigs playing mw2 online at same time. The expence :shadedshu 

Yeah having to change ya desktop res to get the game going would be pain !


----------



## qubit (Nov 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> Yes, and it's much better than them using SecureROM or some other crap.



I just want to add that I totally agree about SecuROM & other DRMs. If a game isn't on  Steam nowadays, I don't buy it. Period. This one would have been no different.

Steam unfortunately is still DRM, but being account-based it's _so_ much better, as you know.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 11, 2009)

Installed the latest drivers (cat 9.10) and the error has stopped.

I also didn't change the default resolution. as i hear that some have been getting an error just by changing the res.

The game lags alot tho.(in singleplayer), this game needs some serious patching imo.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Installed the latest drivers (cat 9.10) and the error has stopped.
> 
> I also didn't change the default resolution. as i hear that some have been getting an error just by changing the res.
> 
> The game lags alot tho.(in singleplayer), this game needs some serious patching imo.



I pretty much have the same video card that you do, and our problem is we only have 512 MB ram, so sometimes it will be perfectly smooth, and when we move the mouse 90 degrees or w/e to the right, it hangs for a quarter-second several times.  That is because the texture memory is exceeding the 512MB that our card has, and it is having to swap out with ram or the page file.  It is really only noticeable on the first level, and on multiplayer, I turn off shadows.  Works perfectly for me.


----------



## Mike0409 (Nov 11, 2009)

Well my game worked FINE last night..now the freaking thing crash's every damn second.  Some DirectX error.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

check system under event logs.  It should say something about a service.


----------



## Mike0409 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nope no service.  

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Application Error
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1000
Date:		11/11/2009
Time:		4:15:42 PM
User:		N/A
Computer:	MIKES-PC
Description:
Faulting application iw4mp.exe, version 0.0.0.0, faulting module iw4mp.exe, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x002bdb59.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74   Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 46 61 69 6c   ion Fail
0010: 75 72 65 20 20 69 77 34   ure  iw4
0018: 6d 70 2e 65 78 65 20 30   mp.exe 0
0020: 2e 30 2e 30 2e 30 20 69   .0.0.0 i
0028: 6e 20 69 77 34 6d 70 2e   n iw4mp.
0030: 65 78 65 20 30 2e 30 2e   exe 0.0.
0038: 30 2e 30 20 61 74 20 6f   0.0 at o
0040: 66 66 73 65 74 20 30 30   ffset 00
0048: 32 62 64 62 35 39 0d 0a   2bdb59..




Gonna reinstall DX and Catalyst 9.10 see if that makes a difference...


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

CDDude, you need to put your actual steam name so we can add you! (it is the one you use to log on with)


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 11, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> CDDude, you need to put your actual steam name so we can add you! (it is the one you use to log on with)



I just added you as friend.


But mines is: cool_guy2006


----------



## Mike0409 (Nov 11, 2009)

Still got the sammeee... problem.  Can't change resolution damn thing error's out.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 11, 2009)

just a friendly word of warning, i wouldn't give out my steam account publically, to prevent accounts getting stolen, please PM them to each other and edit and delete them from posts.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

Bo$$ said:


> just a friendly word of warning, i wouldn't give out my steam account publically, to prevent accounts getting stolen, please PM them to each other and edit and delete them from posts.



so long as you use a strong password, shouldnt really be a problem.  Its all up to you.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 11, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Installed the latest drivers (cat 9.10) and the error has stopped.
> 
> I also didn't change the default resolution. as i hear that some have been getting an error just by changing the res.
> 
> The game lags alot tho.(in singleplayer), this game needs some serious patching imo.





3870x2 said:


> I pretty much have the same video card that you do, and our problem is we only have 512 MB ram, so sometimes it will be perfectly smooth, and when we move the mouse 90 degrees or w/e to the right, it hangs for a quarter-second several times.  That is because the texture memory is exceeding the 512MB that our card has, and it is having to swap out with ram or the page file.  It is really only noticeable on the first level, and on multiplayer, I turn off shadows.  Works perfectly for me.



Not saying either of you two have done this but i'll just say this incase. 

I take it you both have overclocked your gpu's ?

You need to overclock a gpu by percentage. If your default core is 600mhz & you overclock the core to 660mhz thats a 10% oveclock. 
Now to prevent lag on highly texured graphics you also need to overclock the mem by 10%.
So if the mem default is 1000mhz you need to take it upto 1100mhz. Having the core 20% overclocked & the mem just 5% overclocked is not a good idea you'll end up with games jurking with sudden movements.


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2009)

Bo$$ said:


> just a friendly word of warning, i wouldn't give out my steam account publically, to prevent accounts getting stolen, please PM them to each other and edit and delete them from posts.



Steam member name is fine as it isn't the same as the login information.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Not saying either of you two have done this but i'll just say this incase.
> 
> I take it you both have overclocked your gpu's ?
> 
> ...



lol, you realize you are at TPU, right?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 12, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> lol, you realize you are at TPU, right?



Dont worry. I'm not here to crap in yalls thread. I just wanted to laugh at Sir_Reals last post


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dont worry. I'm not here to crap in yalls thread. I just wanted to laugh at Sir_Reals last post



 Last time i try & give a word of advice !


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 12, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Last time i try & give a word of advice !



I'm sorry but with that advice you brought sand to the beach.  Anyways I dont want to highjack the thread. Carry on!


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 12, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Not saying either of you two have done this but i'll just say this incase.
> 
> I take it you both have overclocked your gpu's ?
> 
> ...



I have my core OC'd to 790mhz from 750mhz and my mem clock OC'd to 1100mhz from 900mhz.

Definitely not huge overclocks, but i still have yet to OC with anything else besides the CCC. I don't think they should affect my games much.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 12, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> I have my core OC'd to 790mhz from 750mhz and my mem clock OC'd to 1100mhz from 900mhz.
> 
> Definitely not huge overclocks, but i still have yet to OC with anything else besides the CCC. I don't think they should affect my games much.



The performance problems you are having would not be helped by OCed ram.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 12, 2009)

add me up i just bought it off steam unlocks in 3 hours


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 12, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> add me up i just bought it off steam unlocks in 3 hours



umm . . . 
what is your steam id name?

Ill add you then send you an invite to the group.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 12, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> The performance problems you are having would not be helped by OCed ram.



Well ya, but i have been using those clocks for a while now, i know at those speeds they shouldn't make much of a difference in performance.

I may try going back to stock to see how MW2 runs.


----------



## L|NK|N (Nov 12, 2009)

decrypting on steam now


----------



## Mike0409 (Nov 12, 2009)

Just a FYI to people using Xfire.  For some reason it does not like Modern Warfare 2 and will get that directx error constantly when changing resolutions.  Make sure to turn it off.  Should solve problems.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 12, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Ahh.. rats. All well we can manage it via steam, not that bad.  I have the game as well, all ready and good to go.  Setup a community in Steam. I'll join it tonight when im off work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd think. But my oldest son plays both and is equally as fast on both. He makes most gamers look pathetic. It isn't often when he is on-line on X-box he isn't the top player for kills. It sucks to play him on a LAN game. I get a buddy and we go after him and give him the slowest machine and he still makes us look pathetic. Of course he started gaming at about 4 years old and is 23 now. Same time frame I've been gaming, I'm just old:shadedshu


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 12, 2009)

I've now got MW2 on both my rigs. 

I've seen the odd post in forums where people saying MW2 has no multi player via Lan. Thats just not true ! You just set up pivate game & invite who evers on your network. Also any of your m8s on steam as well.

However has anyone tryed joining a m8 or clan member on a none private public game?

Its like  I found the only way is to try joining the match your m8 is on (via steam) You will almost defo get a server full message ! So its then a case of sitting there clicking join game over & over till you eventually hit on an vacant slot  You'll prob get p*ssed off trying though. 

I think MW2 auto adds you to your m8s team (Team deathmatch).


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 12, 2009)

I am already level 17, havent fed the dog in 2 days, my daughter is still at daycare, and work is calling me about my absence.  Im fairly addicted 

Still looking for more members!

@Sir_Real:  Thats why you make a party, and move into games as a party, rather than using the invite system.  There are too many players online filling up spots everywhere to use the invite system at this point.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok not sure how you'd go about joining as a party of players ? Sorry but this steam is totally new to me !


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 12, 2009)

It should be in the game.  You invite to your party, but then again I havent actually dont it yet, but I assume that is how it works.  Invite someone to your party on the main screen, (the one after you hit "play") then attempt to join Team Deathmatch or Free for all, etc...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 12, 2009)

my steam id is PRNTSCRN


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 12, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> It should be in the game.  You invite to your party, but then again I havent actually dont it yet, but I assume that is how it works.  Invite someone to your party on the main screen, (the one after you hit "play") then attempt to join Team Deathmatch or Free for all, etc...



Well if you click invite on the game it just pops up your steam m8s ! Theres also an option to invite a group. But then theres still the big problem of none of the matches having empty slots. 

I reckon its almost impossable to get yourself & afew m8s up on a public match together 

Clan members vs. joe public. MW yeah, MW2 No ! Poor :shadedshu


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 12, 2009)

hmm. I would assume that it would automatically match up with a game that has the available spots.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 12, 2009)

To play a public match with your m8s do this>

In the MP game Click "Invite". Steam pops up, click invite on the m8s you wish to join & wait for them to join your party. Then select the type of game you want to play. You'll all start on the same game & team.

Ya m8s name tag show up blue.



.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 12, 2009)

-_-! i have more hours played on that than both of you put together! lol, ill be on tonight, if you want to game.  We can do spec ops or something of the like.


----------



## Mike0409 (Nov 12, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> -_-! i have more hours played on that than both of you put together! lol, ill be on tonight, if you want to game.  We can do spec ops or something of the like.



I'll be game as well.  Just got some new parts in for the PC gotta installem..and tinker.  

As for the party to invite and play with friends, its integrated into steam.  You invite friends from steam and then as a party you go and play a game...but you can't start a private game with those friends, or can you?


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 12, 2009)

counting the minutes until it gets here. Damn I can't wait.Plus I have to try and watch the Niner game at the same time. My two obsessions


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 13, 2009)

It is confirmed: you can start your party, then move into games as a party, and it is great.  Their curser shows up blue on the minimap, so that you can track each other, and work together.  Quite something.


----------



## NONYA (Nov 14, 2009)

Im going to join as soon as my hunting season is over and i have mroe time to play,im LIFEEALONGTHEDGE


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 15, 2009)

hmm, looking for more members for the TechPowerUP team!


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 15, 2009)

Can you invite me? I'm Shadowfold on steam, I'd love to do some clan war stuff and what not with you guys.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2009)

If and when the game gets below $40, or we happen to get the ability to use dedicated servers, I'd happily join this little clan. I'm wileepyote on steam.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 15, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Can you invite me? I'm Shadowfold on steam, I'd love to do some clan war stuff and what not with you guys.



Remember, I can only add you by your EMAIL or USERNAME (the one you login with), the name that you use just for games (the one you can change at your whim on the settings menu) will not work.


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 15, 2009)

Count me in, I am already on your friends list so I will see you on the battlefield.


----------



## gumpty (Nov 15, 2009)

My Steam name is ... erm, well ... gumpty.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 15, 2009)

good stuff, you are both invited to the team.  I will probably change the name from "TechPowerUP Team to Team TechPowerUP: MW2" or something to better reflect it is a MW2 team.

Still waiting on shadowfolds steam name though.

And also, like I said earlier, if anyone thinks they can make a better avatar for the team, have at it.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 15, 2009)

if and when i'll buy it i will add all of you


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 15, 2009)

Watch out guys, TheMailMan78 will be over to burn your clubhouse down


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 15, 2009)

Bo$$ said:


> if and when i'll buy it i will add all of you



only a matter of when, not if.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 15, 2009)

Have about 10 or so members so far, actively smoking the crack that is MW2, would be glad to have more.  Bump!


----------



## NONYA (Nov 16, 2009)

K so ur forming a MW2 clan,whats your tag?Im -=TuMbLeWeEd=-   ]TPU[ would make a decent tag,any other ideas?


----------



## gumpty (Nov 16, 2009)

Have only had one problem with the host-migration so far. Got a kill-streak of 5 and went to launch the Predator missile on some hapless fool. Missile fires and I track it to land on a guy's head, however - host migrates mid-flight - reconnects with new host and starts the 5-second countdown to resume - except my bloody missile keeps falling (without any control) and explodes on the guy while the game was still paused. No kill. Bastards.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 16, 2009)

NONYA said:


> K so ur forming a MW2 clan,whats your tag?Im -=TuMbLeWeEd=-   ]TPU[ would make a decent tag,any other ideas?



I just use [TPU], but it is open to be changed, if the team deems it so.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 16, 2009)

gumpty said:


> Have only had one problem with the host-migration so far. Got a kill-streak of 5 and went to launch the Predator missile on some hapless fool. Missile fires and I track it to land on a guy's head, however - host migrates mid-flight - reconnects with new host and starts the 5-second countdown to resume - except my bloody missile keeps falling (without any control) and explodes on the guy while the game was still paused. No kill. Bastards.



I would be more worried about the fact that the missile was bleeding.  This host migration must be stopped!


----------



## gumpty (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a question. It seems to be assumed that PC(keyboard-mouse)>console controller when it comes to FPSs like MW2.
But has this been demonstrated? I would love to see a bi-annual match between the best of both camps - playing on the same server. Or has this been done?


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 17, 2009)

gumpty said:


> I have a question. It seems to be assumed that PC(keyboard-mouse)>console controller when it comes to FPSs like MW2.
> But has this been demonstrated? I would love to see a bi-annual match between the best of both camps - playing on the same server. Or has this been done?



It has been done, though nothing spectacular.  The mouse is far superior to any gamepad,  I have seen it several times.

I remember halo on the pc, one guy using a gamepad, other the mouse/keyboard, hang em high.

Game 1:
mouse: 25
Controller: 5

Game 2: (dont quite remember if these were the exact numbers, but this game they swapped peripherals)
mouse: 25
Controller: 9


----------



## Dazzeerr (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll happily join, play a fair bit of MW2  Please invite me to ze group


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 21, 2009)

have you guys been playing together a lot? do you set a meeting time to put a group together? also, have you encountered a lot of cheating?


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 21, 2009)

I played a few games with 3 or 4 other [TPU] members. We not been aranging no times or owt we just use steam to see what other members are playing at same time & then invite to join in a match together. 

I not seen any blatant cheating. Although i have seen people at level 70 prestige 10 ! There is a leveling up hack for MW2.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 21, 2009)

i think i would only buy it if i were to join a serious group of gamers who would want to play together several times per week and get pretty good at it. imo, that is the only way to play online games.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 27, 2009)

We are still looking for members of our very strong MW2 clan, 17 members so far.  If you are a member of TPU, and play MW2, let me know your steam ID and ill invite you.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 29, 2009)

I have the game for the ps3. 

Btw Robin Williams plays too. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3CPIMtXzZ8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## gumpty (Nov 30, 2009)

So ... the banhammer has been dropped on the MW2 world. 2500 accounts got banned today for cheating at Modern Warfare 2.

My question: how many of you have come across cheating so far? I have, but just once. And only briefly: I dropped into a game-in-progress only to have someone in the opposition drop the nuke. Problem is, their top-scorer had only 10 kills. Game over, but as it went to the lobby the host migrated. Next game was only about 30 seconds in when I got killed by a guy with an aimbot. But then the game lasted only about 30 seconds more, before the host-migrated again and we ended in a game without any cheats.
So I would say the system appears to work okay. Not perfect, but not as bad as people had been predicting.


----------



## bloonreld (Nov 30, 2009)

*Last Page*

I think, that you commit an error. I can defend the position. Write to me in PM, we will talk.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 30, 2009)

gumpty said:


> So ... the banhammer has been dropped on the MW2 world. 2500 accounts got banned today for cheating at Modern Warfare 2.
> 
> My question: how many of you have come across cheating so far? I have, but just once. And only briefly: I dropped into a game-in-progress only to have someone in the opposition drop the nuke. Problem is, their top-scorer had only 10 kills. Game over, but as it went to the lobby the host migrated. Next game was only about 30 seconds in when I got killed by a guy with an aimbot. But then the game lasted only about 30 seconds more, before the host-migrated again and we ended in a game without any cheats.
> So I would say the system appears to work okay. Not perfect, but not as bad as people had been predicting.



good. and a good cheater never makes it obvious he or she is cheating...


----------



## gumpty (Dec 1, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> good. and a good cheater never makes it obvious he or she is cheating...



Very true. And at the end of the day, if a cheater is so subtle that it doesn't adversely affect other users' experience, then it doesn't matter too much.

I've found the biggest effect on my playing experience is how I'm feeling at the time. Sometimes I have off days when I just can't get a shot on target. Some days I'm on fire (relatively, of course - I'm not very good at the best of times). I tried to play the other day when I was badly hungover - I might as well have just pointed the gun at myself, I was that bad.


----------



## shevanel (Dec 1, 2009)

ill carry my ass to walmart right now and buy this game if you can prove to me that pc players are on the same servers as console players.

otherwise, im going back to playing specs ops offline


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 1, 2009)

Can I join? I just wanna troll 3870x2.


----------



## gumpty (Dec 1, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Can I join? I just wanna troll 3870x2.





I knew it. You'll use any excuse to play the game. Resistance is futile.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 1, 2009)

gumpty said:


> I knew it. You'll use any excuse to play the game. Resistance is futile.



NEVER! FREEEEEEDOMMMMMM!


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 1, 2009)

When i get home, ill invite you to the team.  Did you receive your copy yet? i sent it over a week ago.

510 Tennessee avenue
Miami, FL 33134
Was that correct?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 1, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> When i get home, ill invite you to the team.  Did you receive your copy yet? i sent it over a week ago.
> 
> 510 Tennessee avenue
> Miami, FL 33134
> Was that correct?



Not even remotely! Of course if it was close I'd be a little scared 

If you buy me a copy Ill play it. Just for giggles.


----------



## Naelex (Dec 1, 2009)

got the game now (dirt cheap ), steam name Naelex


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 2, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> When i get home, ill invite you to the team.  Did you receive your copy yet? i sent it over a week ago.
> 
> 510 Tennessee avenue
> Miami, FL 33134
> Was that correct?



3870 can you invite me also ?
"boise49ers" is my steam too !
I need crappy players though
Thanks


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 4, 2009)

added
you will have an invite to the team soon.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 4, 2009)

You guys hear about the Javelin Glitch. Apparently you explode when you die killing other players. Its really easy to do, hope this gets fixed soon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0-nYVHyQWc


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 4, 2009)

ok you can add me to the clubhouse. it is fun but i hate that as a noob im forced to play with people who are level 70. that is lame. also, it needs dedi servers BAD. anyone who says they dont notice the lag is either in denial or has never played a multiplayer game on a dedi before. in the afternoon here in the US we get a lot of UK and dirty eastern europeans playing it is kills the overall ping. ive noticed how infinity ward uses a lot of interpolation to hide the actually lag that is going on behind the seen. but it is there. i also dont like all the new hacks that keep coming out. VAC will never be able to keep up with them all since this game is so easy to hack. having dedi servers would solve most of those issues. 

anyway, id like to play some competitive play with you guys but ill be gone this weekend.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 10, 2009)

They claimed to have an aimbot for the PS3 too now.

http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Hacks/rumor-call-of-duty-modern-warfare-2-aimbot-for-ps3-arrives/

Seems fake to me as well.

I even just made my own Fake screenshots in Paint...


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Can you play cross platform parties? I have it for PS3, so I dunno if I can play with PC version people. I don't think I can


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 14, 2009)

no, because of the fact that the mouse/keyboard is far superior to the controller, no matter how much console players want to argue it.


----------



## xXpoedunkXx (Dec 17, 2009)

*looking for clan members*

Starting a clan need  members most be 16 or older join now TEAM GH3TTO TECH www.teamghettotech.moonfruit.com join today


----------



## xXpoedunkXx (Dec 17, 2009)

www.teamghettotech.moonfruit.com


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 22, 2009)

*Warning: newb question?*

Does MW2 support PhysX?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 22, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> no, because of the fact that the mouse/keyboard is far superior to the controller, no matter how much console players want to argue it.



If it was cross platform I would own this game.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 22, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> *Warning: newb question?*
> 
> Does MW2 support PhysX?



Don't think so.


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Dec 25, 2009)

Add me, got it for Christmas!


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 25, 2009)

to add you, I need your steam ID.  This is a team, not a clubhouse.  The mods moved this to clubhouse and tacked on the word clubhouse to the end of it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 29, 2009)

hey guys! we do some cool private match action from time to time!!! please join us most likely tomorrow night (tuesday) around 10pm eastern time for some team deathmatch and whatever floats our boat!!!!


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Done and Done*

Just finished that game and I have to admit it was freaken awesome.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 29, 2009)

easyrhino = failz


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Tpu Team Event*



Easy Rhino said:


> hey guys! we do some cool private match action from time to time!!! please join us most likely tomorrow night (tuesday) around 10pm eastern time for some team deathmatch and whatever floats our boat!!!!



Ironic that you post that.  Just minutes ago, without having read what you posted, I scheduled an event in the TPU group for a get together tonight at 10:00.

Friendly bump, last night was amazing fun, be there tonight!  If you arent part of the team yet, be a part of it and PM me your STEAM ID name!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 29, 2009)

yea the more the merrier!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 29, 2009)

3870 ygpm


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 29, 2009)

get the word out.  MASS SPAM PMS FTW!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> get the word out.  MASS SPAM PMS FTW!!!



nobody does spam PM's like i do. back in 07 when i was staff we were going to do somthing for w1zzard for xmas....well.....i didnt read the pm right....and instead of contacting the rest of the staff i spammed like half of the entire forum user base.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 29, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> nobody does spam PM's like i do. back in 07 when i was staff we were going to do somthing for w1zzard for xmas....well.....i didnt read the pm right....and instead of contacting the rest of the staff i spammed like half of the entire forum user base.



that is a bit of a slip up


----------



## Sir_Real (Dec 29, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Ironic that you post that.  Just minutes ago, without having read what you posted, I scheduled an event in the TPU group for a get together tonight at 10:00.
> 
> Friendly bump, last night was amazing fun, be there tonight!  If you arent part of the team yet, be a part of it and PM me your STEAM ID name!



Whats that in uk time?


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 29, 2009)

+6 hours

If you are on the very western tip, +5.

Lincoln, in your case, is +6.

Ill schedule one on the weekend for an earlier time, if everyone agrees.  It is only fair that americans sacrifice about 2:00 - 5:00 on the weekends for our English brethren


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> that is a bit of a slip up



it was bad. i filled my pm box i maxed it at 1000 then dumped it. i kept doing some more then all of a sudden i got a pm back from someone highlighting a part of the forwarded PM that said "STAFF" hats when i freaked out. i had to recontact like 1000 people. and say sorry dont tell anyone TEHE. i was at it for hours to. w1zz would have been happy.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 29, 2009)

get the word around pplZ, im sure there is plenty of MW2 talent out there that can be put to some use.


----------



## kylzer (Dec 29, 2009)

Add me always up for a game

*Steam* - Kylzerxxx


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 29, 2009)

Added.  Hope to see you tonight.

Hopefully Charper doesnt make us all look like little girls tonight.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 29, 2009)

i will most likely be late tonight. hopefully can catch you guys around 11:30 eastern.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 30, 2009)

O, i forget that you are on eastern time.  How many others are on eastern time that are planning?  I guess ill start it at 9:00 central, 10:00 eastern.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 30, 2009)

im on eastern,its a shame easyrhino has to go clean the toilets at his local mcdonalds just to pay his internet bill


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 30, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> im on eastern,its a shame easyrhino has to go clean the toilets at his local mcdonalds just to pay his internet bill



i lol'd


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 30, 2009)

time to go where is everyone?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 30, 2009)

play !!!!


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sadly, my internet was screwing up last night


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 30, 2009)

well then maybe we can reschedule for tonight. i shouldnt have anything going on this time.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 30, 2009)

thats good.  My connection is doing much better than it did a few weeks ago.  I have a profile that is called RUNANDSTAB.  In the profile i have

*lightweight*
*Marathon*
*Commando*
*akimbo p90s*
*akimbo rangers*
*martyrdom*

Great fun.  I have gotten 1st or 2nd place in FFA 70% of the time, though my deaths arent far behind my kills (usually 24-19 or so)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 31, 2009)

alright time to play!!!!!!!


----------



## Gas2100 (Jan 1, 2010)

i got my game working now  only lvl 5 but ill still play!! lol

Steam: speedods


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 1, 2010)

added.  Gasoline right?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 1, 2010)

add me - Final_Freedom_Eclipse (Im on 3870x2's friendlist too) Im known under a few different names....

The Metal
Santa On Tour


I WILL have either [LNS], [MRA] (or [eecom] rarely) tags in front of my name - they are not clans but merely steamgroups I have been associated with for a long period of time. & I will put on TPU tags when we play together so you can reconise me


----------



## Gas2100 (Jan 1, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> added.  Gasoline right?



thats right.



FreedomEclipse said:


> add me - Final_Freedom_Eclipse (Im on 3870x2's friendlist too) Im known under a few different names....
> 
> The Metal
> Santa On Tour
> ...




added


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Jan 6, 2010)

Steam = rapido987


----------



## renozi (Jan 6, 2010)

add me: renozi
you'll see my handle as [JEW]CE  Doutzen


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

May I join?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> May I join?



NO!  what is your id?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> NO!  what is your id?



TheMailMan78


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 25, 2010)

I play this game quite often.

SteamID: CatAids


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Jan 26, 2010)

Are we going to hold an tournament or play anytime soon?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 26, 2010)

RaPiDo987 said:


> Are we going to hold an tournament or play anytime soon?



id play some good 5v5 action if we can get enough guys...


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Jan 26, 2010)

Lmk!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 26, 2010)

I just gave this a shot,  I think I like it the most of the cods!  Blasting across the snow on a snowmobile,  how James Bond!  Runs really fast at max settings,  cranked driver settings + enhanced aa at my native res.  If I get good enough,  I may try online sometime!


----------



## jeebuscrp (Jan 30, 2010)

Can I get a invite to the group? Steam ID = L_Wise


----------



## madswimmer (Feb 2, 2010)

inv me, G-Nade


----------



## Glazierman (Feb 17, 2010)

Invite me too, Glazierman50.


----------



## Glazierman (Feb 26, 2010)

[TPU] G-Man


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 10, 2013)

I too would like to be invited.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 11, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> I too would like to be invited.



it's been almost 3 years, man! i don't think anyone plays this anymore


----------



## erocker (Feb 11, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> I too would like to be invited.



Three year old irrelevant thread? You're too late.


----------

